# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 19 ... (biskie)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر نوزدهم ...

*

*biskie*

*

**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مهندس الکترونیک / مهندس برق
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**خب یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه ، بهشم نمیاد چون پسر خوبیه* 

*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره بچه باحالیه 100%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش*

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**الله اعلم* 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**دقیق نمیدونم ...* 


*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**با قاطعیت 17 نفر جذبش میشن* 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**لقب ، خب به نظرم* *Mr.SINA** بهش میاد* 

*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه ( این چه سوالیه انصافاً خب )* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**یاد یکی از دوستام دوره راهنماییم* 


*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**خب شبیه این شکلک*  :Y (459): 

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره والا 1000% ، داش سینامون لایق بیشتر از ایناست ...* 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**خب هشت دقیقه وایسا فک کنم* * ، خب داش سینا و ویژگی بد آخه* 
*ویژگی خوب زیاد داره داداشیمون ، من بشتر از خوش اخلاقی و معرفتش خوشم میاد* 
*
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه و کم و کاستی هم نداره* 
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یه دونه هدیه کمه برا داداشی عزیزمون من دو تا هدیه ترجیح میدم* *
یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا**
*




*
17. ی آرزو واسش :
** آرزو خب عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت و ان شاء الله رسیدن به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داره* 

*
18. ی نصیحت :
**داش سینا نیازی به نصیحت نداره* *
*

----------


## milad1997

*سلام سینای عزیـــز 


1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

Engineer

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

چیز ضایعی یادم نمیاد
ولی از نظر من حمایت از تتلو تا حدی ضایع هست 


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

بـهــله


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

یه نفر رو اعصاب نباشه همینه*  :Yahoo (112): *


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

همه رو دوس داره
کلا انسان با محبتیه


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

اینکه به عقاید و طرز فکر هم احترام نذاریم


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

نمیتونم بگم  الان خو


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

کلا تو کار تفکیک جنسیت نیست
فرق نداره براش



9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

Charismatic* :Yahoo (112): *



10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

جفتشون یه لبخند ملیح به هم میزنن و از کنار هم رد میشن
در کمال آرامش


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

....
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

این :*  :Yahoo (15): 

*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

بعله حقشه
ولی میدونم از رنگش خوشش نمیاد 
رنگشو همون بنفش کنین
مرسی 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از اینا خوشم میاد:

منطق
لبخند
انرژی
اینکه زبانش خوبه 



15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

سلیقه ایه..نظری ندارم



16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

یه آهنگ بهت میدم
قر دار
مخصوص خودت
ببینی خواننده یعنی چی
برو حال کن


درکم کن - محسن یگانهـ



17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم به آرزوهات برسی



18.ی نصیحت:




موفق باشی داداش
* :22:

----------


## Defne

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مهندس برق

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ بعدن به خودش میگم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه زیاد اونم یکمیشم به خاطر بی خیالیشه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ باهمه خوبه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو  دیکتاتور بازی 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همه جذبش میشن 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟باهمه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) سینی بیسیامیدوارم بد نباشه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟نمیترسه با سوسک کش میکشتش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد فیلم های کره ای

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه میتونه بیشترم باشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد وخوب میشه هردو باهم:زیادی بیخیاله داداش از خواب خرگوشی بیا بیرون یهو شک زده نشی تو زندگی واقعیت (البته تاحدودی که من میشناسم)
ویژگی خوب:ذهن روشنی داره البته اونم زیادیش باتوجه به اوضایی که من دیدم خوب نیس

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :چون اهل فیتنسه این عکسوکه خودم دوس دارم میدم بهش
امیدوارم خوشت بیاد


17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزوی سلامتی و خوشبختی

18.ی نصیحت :اهل نصیحت نیستم خوشم نمیاد ازین کار(هرچند همه اینو میگیم اخرشم فقط نصیحت میکنیم و هیچیم از حرفامونو خودمونم رعایت نمیکنیم)

**

*

----------


## Saeed735

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟همون جریان امضاها ساعت 2 نصفه شب خخخخ یادشه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اوره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی بدن 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟17نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)...پهلوان روشن

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟معلومه سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ادم خاکی هستش از این ویژگیش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :چیزی در حدش نیست ک اینجا بدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :شاد و سرحال باشه کنار کسایی ک دوسشون داره

18.ی نصیحت :هوچی

*

----------


## Egotist

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟به همه چی میخوره جز مهندس برق !

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟فک کنم نورافشانی پروفایل من بوده که دوستان با جنبه سایت ریپورت کردن* :Yahoo (76): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ عاره .

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ عاره:ی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فک کنم آراز*  :Yahoo (76): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی دخترای کانادایی*  :Yahoo (76): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ -1

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *دخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) * *... بیخیال !* :Yahoo (76): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ -

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (548): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ عاشقشم*  :Yahoo (8): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ منظورت اسمشه؟ مسخره* :Yahoo (76): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *

17. ی ارزو واسش : اقامت کانادا و بورسیه و ...خلاصه این سوسول بازیاش اوکی شه:ی ( نمیشه ولی* :Yahoo (76): )*

18.ی نصیحت : -



=======

**سرم** خیلی میدرده ولی تا اسمتُ** دیدم اومدم* 

*بعضی از سوالاش مسخره بود ، ج ندادم:ی*

----------


## laleh74

*اااااااا الان دیدم به نام خدا شروع میکنم
خیلی وقته نمیای اما خب.. @biskie

با صورتی ج میدم 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مهندسه دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  عکسایی تو پروفایل سجاد گذاشت فک کنم..که ضایع نبودا اما خب بازم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ پرچنب و جوشای سایت دوستشن(همینا مهمن)

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نــــه خیلی آرومه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ دوستاشوالبته بیرون سایت جاستینا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رنگ صورتی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همون 4-5 نفر..چون تا به حرفش نیاری ساکته(البته من اینجور شناختمش)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  من با پسرا دیدم زیاد میحرفه اما با دختـــــــــــــــرا تک و توک

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) pink boy* ***

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ no bodyچون 1جوره

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ yeah

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بدم نمیاد اما خیلی سرش شلوغه....کلا خوبه و صمیمیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه..امضاهاشو دوس دارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :** امضای خودم**



17. ی ارزو واسش : تو تاپیکه گذرنامه ی کانادا گفته بود کانادارو دوس داره..بره اونجا+ باتری لپتاپش درست شه

18.ی نصیحت : همیشه صورتی باش

*

----------


## laleh74

Up :Yahoo (21):

----------


## laleh74

> *1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مهندس الکترونیک / مهندس برق**2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**خب یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه ، بهشم نمیاد چون پسر خوبیه* *3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟**آره بچه باحالیه 100%* *4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟**نه نیستش**5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟**الله اعلم* *6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟**دقیق نمیدونم ...* *7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**با قاطعیت 17 نفر جذبش میشن* *8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* *9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**لقب ، خب به نظرم* *Mr.SINA** بهش میاد* *10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه ( این چه سوالیه انصافاً خب )* *11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟**یاد یکی از دوستام دوره راهنماییم* *12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**خب شبیه این شکلک* *13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**آره والا 1000% ، داش سینامون لایق بیشتر از ایناست ...* *14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**خب هشت دقیقه وایسا فک کنم* * ، خب داش سینا و ویژگی بد آخه* *ویژگی خوب زیاد داره داداشیمون ، من بشتر از خوش اخلاقی و معرفتش خوشم میاد* *15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟**عالیه و کم و کاستی هم نداره* *16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**یه دونه هدیه کمه برا داداشی عزیزمون من دو تا هدیه ترجیح میدم* *یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا**17. ی آرزو واسش :** آرزو خب عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت و ان شاء الله رسیدن به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داره* *18. ی نصیحت :**داش سینا نیازی به نصیحت نداره*


نوشتی کلام الله مجید یاد سفره ی عقد افتادم :Yahoo (4): که میگن یک جلد کلام الله مجید و یک جام شمع و آیینه :Yahoo (94):

----------

